# no tech?



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey folks, 
thought i would post my question here, I am sorry i am not so computer savvy, hope you can be patient with me. I have a Toshiba 17 "in. laptop with Win 8. when i restart my computer, I get a strange pop up:

it say's " the program cannot start because the QtCore4dll is missing.

the header of the box it is in say's aemonProcess.exe?? I(I have it on my clip board. can open in an e-mail but when i send it to myself to save it, it is only a little grey box) so can't show it! I really wish when my win 7 computer crashed , I did not replace it with a win 8!!! what does that error mean? I usually just click the ok and go about my business.


----------



## TexasBandit (Jul 18, 2006)

Let me refer you to Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files. This problem may take some time to resolve. Hope this helps ...


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It means there is a program(DaemonProcess.exe) attempting to start as part of the start up process that is missing components(QtCore4.dll), see if you have a directory named _"C:\program files(x86)\moboengine" _


----------



## tcseacliff (Jun 24, 2008)

TexasBandit said:


> Let me refer you to Use the System File Checker tool to repair missing or corrupted system files. This problem may take some time to resolve. Hope this helps ...


I ran the program from command prompt got this:

windows resource found corrupt files ,but was unable to fix some of them. 
Details are included in the CBS. log windir\logs\cbs\CBS.log Note that logging is not supported in offline servicing. 

next step say's I can manually fix them. this is where I can't do it. I do not have access to another win 8 computer. and when you read the steps, another step which I do not understand is taking a good copy from one computer to mine (a copy and paste fucnction??) this is beyond me. how would I take over a program on one computer and paste it to another?? I do not know what this program does but i guess for now will leave it alone.

thanks guys for your knowledge ! awesome!


----------

